# My lil SQ setup



## usman (Nov 28, 2013)

hey guys pls sugges me wat would i upgarde my setup ??
my setup is 
Active setup front stage
DLS UP6I tweeters
Rainbow slc 165 midbass
addzest apa 4204 amp for twiters
crunch blackmax 2200 for midbass
head unit pioneer DEH 8650
focal ibus 20 subwoofer

is my setup beat focal krx2 component??
or plz rate my setup thanks


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

10/10


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Installation is more important than the components used.


----------



## usman (Nov 28, 2013)

JVD240 said:


> 10/10


thanks


----------



## usman (Nov 28, 2013)

edouble101 said:


> Installation is more important than the components used.


ok so how i install my setup??


----------



## DaWiz711 (Sep 1, 2012)

There is a ton of info regarding every possible aspect of your car and it's relationship with your audio equipment. In what type of competition do you want to 'beat' the Focal component set? Spl? Sq? It really doesn't matter actually; a set of focal components will sound like **** in a poorly done install, and so will any other set of speakers. Go drop a load on some Dynaudio, install it like a 16 yr old with a hacksaw and a hot glue gun, and it'll sounds like ****. You definitely have the mains of a nice quality install, but without proper deadening, mounting baffles, aiming, and tuning, it really doesn't matter how much you spent on it or how good the reviews were. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## usman (Nov 28, 2013)

ok but how i tuned my setup?? time alignmen??


----------

